# PM Replies Disappear



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Admitting up front this could be operator ignorance. I’ve replied twice to a very kind and helpful PM. But, there’s no copy of the reply, nor any record of it being sent. I used the quick reply feature and after clicking submit, it just disappears. There’s no “sent” folder. Thanks for any help.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

23cm said:


> Admitting up front this could be operator ignorance. I’ve replied twice to a very kind and helpful PM. But, there’s no copy of the reply, nor any record of it being sent. I used the quick reply feature and after clicking submit, it just disappears. There’s no “sent” folder. Thanks for any help.


i have noticed the same thing, but my messages were still getting through. its kinda annoying, not being able to verify that it was actually sent, but i guess thats just how its set up...


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> i have noticed the same thing, but my messages were still getting through. its kinda annoying, not being able to verify that it was actually sent, but i guess thats just how its set up...


Well you’ve certainly got more experience than I, so perhaps it’s just a quirk in the system. Thank you.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

You can go into your profile and change your mail settings so that your _sent_ PMs are also saved. I did this awhile back and it was quite easy, although I don't recall the exact steps. I'm now able to see all my own PM replies, they are stored in the sent file.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't Panic said:


> You can go into your profile and change your mail settings so that your _sent_ PMs are also saved. I did this awhile back and it was quite easy, although I don't recall the exact steps. I'm now able to see all my own PM replies, they are stored in the sent file.


huh. this whole time here and i never noticed that. thanks!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey @23cm. Like Don't Panic mentioned, you can go to your settings in your User CP and turn on the option to save copies of your sent messages. Go to Edit Options and then Messaging & Notifications. You'll find the setting there. Hope that helps!

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@23cm Personally,I don't save copies of all my PMs. I just 'Go Advanced' and at the bottom there is an option to save or not.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I actually sent a PM (and didn't have the save turned on -- I do NOW), but the recipient never received it? Is there any way to find/get it back?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Sounds like their indox might be full. If they delete a few PM's it should come in for them.

Niall


----------

